# Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm



## butcherg (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, cannot get the answers or high level support from clear communications. My Atheros wifi adapter can connect to the Clear modem but not to the internet. Clear has been unable to solve the problem and has also admitted that they have a problem with Atheros adapters. My Intel works fine on my other laptop. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Wlecome to TSG:
Yes ,we have heard that this adapter has some issues.
Here is an overview of some things we can recommend.
Courtesy of ETAF on the Networking Forum:

Atheros adapter info:
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007
We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. - Post back here if that does work or not.

In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters. If not, download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section.

You can post the Make and EXACT model of PC here, along with the windows version you have and we can find the driver and post a link here.

On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
------------------------------------

Possible Solution with a Driver Update
A couple of posters here with the issue , found that the driver from this site http://www.atheros.cz/ resolved the issue
Threads are here 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking...ess-local.html
http://forums.techguy.org/networking...d-network.html
I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wirele...et=21&system=3

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wirele...et=22&system=3


----------



## butcherg (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Pedroguy, thanks for the great help. First I changed the security to none and could connect. But then I went to HP and had them do an online scan for all drivers, updated to the latest Atheros (dated September 2010) and presto, connection complete. Thanks for your help. Have Clear tell people to update through the pc support site. The Atheros website is absolutely no help unless you pay them $30 for their driver update program.

Thanks again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

First choice for a driver for an integrated device should be your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer in case they changed the "raw" driver to make it work in their system.

It's beginning to sound like HP now has a good driver on their site. Maybe the other manufacturers will catch up.

Thank you very much for the feedback. We have been trying to understand the scope of this problem and possible solutions or workarounds for months.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent thanks for taking the time to feedback that is very useful to us

would you be able just to provide some further update

Model of the HP machine 
Where you running windows Vista
The adapter was it a AR5007 or AR5007EG - should be listed in an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And,glad we could help.
Happy networking


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have had this report on another post 


> The Atheros website is absolutely no help unless you pay them $30 for their driver update program.


The site I linked to is free to download the files, and just checked - all you need to do is click on the green download button and then wait - the file downloads 
you dont need to click any other button - it does look confusing and a button appears - white arrow in blue background with start download - if you click that you do goto a payfor service - you just have to wait on the page for a while before the download starts - i have modified the script to say that - as it is quite confusing on the site and most people would probably click on the " download now button" which stops the download that was just taken place and takes you to the payfor site 
Thanks for letting us know


----------



## butcherg (Mar 24, 2011)

The HP is a G60-235DX, running Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit, Atheros AR5007


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply here


----------

